

Failure: The F-Word Silicon Valley Loves And Hates - Nogwater
http://www.wbur.org/npr/155005546/failure-the-f-word-silicon-valley-loves-and-hates

======
carsongross
Success is where preparation and opportunity meet.

Unfortunately, failure is there too.

